# Best course of action for Medical check-up



## Alfred111

Hello.
I will be going back to the states in a couple weeks and will not have health insurance for a while due to a job and visa-related situation. Therefore I was hoping to get a comprehensive medical check up, one that includes gastroscope and MRI scans. My Japanese is pretty bad so I'm looking for a hospital with English speaking staff.


----------



## larabell

I use the Tokyo Midtown Clinic in Roppongi. They not only have English-speaking staff but the report you receive after your checkup comes in both English and Japanese versions.


----------



## Alfred111

larabell said:


> I use the Tokyo Midtown Clinic in Roppongi. They not only have English-speaking staff but the report you receive after your checkup comes in both English and Japanese versions.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just called, and this is really my own fault for doing everything at the last minute, but by they say it usually takes a month for the results to arrive and by then I'll no longer be in Japan.


----------

